# What bedding do you use for your mice?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just curious at what other people use for their mice as bedding?
I currently use fleece with newspaper underneath it and change every 2-3 days (only 2 mice in the big tank). What does everyone else use/reccomend. As i'd like to maybe try out some other bedding and see what my mice like best


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I use megazorb, it comes in a sack and works out very cheap. If you can get it at a pet/farm/equine shop near you then it will be cheaper to buy but you can also get it online.
I use megazorb because it is nice and soft and my mice spend ages making tunnels in it so it's good for them as it keeps them busy.
Then I use shredded toilet paper for their bedding.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I use paper wool (not wool at all, it's called that because of the length of the strands and is actually made from recycled tea bag paper so it very absorbent.) I know of people who use aubiose and finacard as well for pet mice and they seem to love that too


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Some cardboard square stuff that I can'remeber what it's called along with paper but I prefer carefresh for him as he likes it more


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I've seen megazorb before, will try find it and pick some up see if they like it. I think i've seen carefresh too so i'll give that a try. I've never heard of the one made from recycled teabags! sounds cool haha, my mice like to snuggle into the fleece especially the big bits that overlap in the corner:thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i use aubiouse, it works really well, i have 6 girlies in one cage, and i can go 2 weeks between cleaning's and it doesnt smell mousey at all!

i use teabag papper as nesting material


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I use Megazorb and shredded paper for mine


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The aubiouse sounds good, where do you buy it from? *if anyone knows somewhere in Edinburgh i can buy it from, please tell me* I'm also going to try all the others mentioned, thanks for all the messages:thumbsup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use aubiose usually (our local feed suppliers orders a bale for me if I give them couple of days notice) but I got given a couple of bin liners of shredded paper so Ive been using that for the last couple of clean outs, the smell is virtually non exitant with the paper and theyre loving burrowing through it, so I think I'll be using that in future, and with the amount of junk mail/newspapers that we get it should be pretty much free.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Might try the shredded newspaper, sounds good to me, and easier to get plus as you said its free! Will give that as a first try, thanks again for your help everyone


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just tried the newspaper and the mice love it. They love burrowing in it, it looks so soft. They've been bouncing about in it. So so far this is good, I'll see how it goes smell wise then i think i'll probably be using it perm as the mice like it, its free and looks nice and soft, thanks for the help everyone:thumbup:


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I got some shredded cardboard for mine, megazorb was getting everywhere, i then give them a loo roll each which they shred themselves and i add some pre shredded as well


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Salem

This is an old thread an after trying every bedding i could find, i've settled with and love Megazorb


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I like megazorb too.I know it's an old thread but am wondering about the shredded paper...is it safe to give them any kind of shredded paper?I'm thinking of all the junk mail I get and envelopes from bills etc.I shred it all and then chuck it but could I give it to all my small furries instead?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the main thing is Newspapers, That's what i used anyway as it was soft and absorbed the pee well. I think junk mail etc is safe but i don't know how affective it is against smell


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Only noticed it was an old thread after i posted lol

Megazorb was ok but it got everywhere and wasnt keeping the smell down on Pringle or the boys, they seem to like what i have just now though


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't use it for my chipmunks as they get it everywhere too and it was a nightmare but the smaller animals seem not to do it so i got lucky haha!

I think it's just about finding what's best for you and them and keeping everyone happy


----------

